# New Bessacarr owner!



## 98442 (Apr 1, 2006)

Just bought a 2 year old Bessacarr E435. Will be picking it up next weekend (29th April) and will no doubt have heaps of questions!

It only has 2600 miles on the clock on the 2L JTD engine so it's like Brand New!

Very excited....

Jimmy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessacarr*

Hello and welcome to the website

I have a Kontiki on order - the sister to your model more or less - and am probably just as excited as you.

Any questions about anything at all, ask away and someone who knows lots about lots will help you out

Rapide561


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim,

We have owned two Bessacarr vans and E435 and a E795, both were used for regular motorhoming plus the E795 was also used as a mobile office. ( The sight of four Arabs in full dress exiting a motorhome in a motorway service area raised some starnge looks on one occassion)

Went all over the place, used fairly hard but in both cases absolutely faultless and a pleasure to own, built superbly and a great choice!

Are you absolutely SURE you want to rent it out though, I looked at it and decide the depreciation by the extra mileage plus the inevitable damage that will be done by wet swimming cozzies, rowdy kids etc just isn't worth it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arabs*

Hi Groundhog

Please don't tease us - you must tell us more about the four arabs and the Besscarr!

Sounds like a tale from Mills and Boon!

Rapide561


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

OK here goes....

I was an aircraft broker when I was working, I sold and leased heavy passenger jets, Boeing, Airbus etc so had to meet people from all over the World.

A group of Saudi gentleman wanted to buy an aircraft and were in the UK one in Southampton, one in Birmingham amd another at Heathrow! and I was in Brighton.

So we decided to meet at the service area on the M4, me collecting the one from Heathrow on the way and him then going with his colleague to Southampton.

What I wasn't expecting was that they were all wearing traditional dress and it did look awfully suspicious all these arab gentleman hopping in and out of the Bessacarr in the middle of the service area! 

You may think well why not use a hotel, that is what everyone does. That is precisely why we DIDN'T! People actually LOVED meeting in the motorhome, it meant we had all our files with us and with an invertor and generator we coud put on presentations in complete privacy anywhere. We could park literally right next to an aircraft so all facilities were on hand one day or as we did on one occassion have a breakfast meeting overlooking the beach!. We were also not paying £80 a night for hotels when we travelled or renting rooms.

Customers really loved it because it was different, private, instant and it made them remember us ...so motorhomes are not just for holidays!


----------



## 98442 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. Using the van (is it OK to call it a van?) as a business presentation vehicle is brilliant. I hear that one of the Police forces has bought two Bessicarr's and are converting them into mobile Police recruitment and promotion vehicles.

My ultimate intention is to run a fleet of 3 or 4 (or 5) motorhomes as a small business to run alongside my full time job. I am already pretty aware of the pit falls, although I bet there'll be all sorts of problems!

This is really why I'm going to do a few trial runs using 'Motorholme'. Andrew will deal with all theadmin and all we have to do is the dirty work!

I expect the van will get 'used', but we would seem to be quite well covered for any damages etc.

Time will tell.....

Jimmy


----------

